# Bill Cosby



## Davey Jones (Nov 20, 2014)

This sold out show at the King Center in Mebourne,Fl should be fun to see,*outside.
*I live nearby and will take a walk over there, Friday night, to see the protesters,media,and maybe a fight or two.


Maybe Bill Cosby along with Bill Clinton wil come out to announce "I did not have sex with that woman".

"Mr. Cosby is a well-respected member of the entertainment community and one of America's most beloved performers. While we are aware of the allegations reported in the press, we are only in a position to judge him based on his career as an entertainer and humanitarian. His sold- out show at the King Center for the Performing Arts this Friday, November 21 will go on as scheduled."
Reports of protesters planning to show up and heckle the comedian have surfaced over the past couple of days.
"We don't have any specific information on possible protests," said John Glisch, associate vice president for communications at Eastern Florida State College.



http://www.floridatoday.com/story/news/local/2014/11/19/bill-cosbys-management-show-king-center-remains/19282229/


----------



## Fern (Nov 20, 2014)

Where there's smoke, there's fire. Too many complainants for there not to be some truth in it.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Nov 21, 2014)

Some truth?  Seems like there could be a wagonload of truth...


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 21, 2014)

.. another person with a big fall from grace ... happening too much!


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 21, 2014)

I don't care how good or how respected an entertainer he is..  If he is as guilty as he appears to be., judging by the number of women coming forward, he is a serial rapist and a criminal.   He deserves what he gets.


----------



## Twixie (Nov 21, 2014)

QuickSilver said:


> I don't care how good or how respected an entertainer he is..  If he is as guilty as he appears to be., judging by the number of women coming forward, he is a serial rapist and a criminal.   He deserves what he gets.



When all hell broke loose over here about a famous TV personality..now dead...dozens of people were coming forward..men and women...and the police found out that some of them were making false accusations in order to receive compensation..

It's gonna happen!!


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 21, 2014)

Twixie said:


> When all hell broke loose over here about a famous TV personality..now dead...dozens of people were coming forward..men and women...and the police found out that some of them were making false accusations in order to receive compensation..
> 
> It's gonna happen!!



I agree ... people do pile on when they think they can gain something from a bad situation.  
Happens every time.


----------



## Twixie (Nov 21, 2014)

Bonnie said:


> I agree ... people do pile on when they think they can gain something from a bad situation.
> Happens every time.



One of the celebs signed his house..wealth and all future incomings over to his daughter in order to escape any claims.

I don't know whether that was an admission of guilt..or a prudent man..

He was found guilty and sentenced to 5 years in prison..


----------



## ClassicRockr (Nov 21, 2014)

This definitely does happen. Don't know about his case, but it does happen. Heck, one young girl here Florida told authorities that she was kidnapped, but later told them that it never happened. A lot of resources were used to find the girl and the public said that the cost of those resources should be paid by her, since she lied. Ending result........she found herself in jail for lying on a Police Report. 

Media is also reporting that these ladies allegations happened so long ago that Mr. Cosby most likely won't be prosecuted.  



Twixie said:


> When all hell broke loose over here about a famous TV personality..now dead...dozens of people were coming forward..men and women...and the police found out that some of them were making false accusations in order to receive compensation..
> 
> It's gonna happen!!


----------



## Davey Jones (Nov 21, 2014)

Went by the theater this AM,news media,all 6 of them, are already staking out their claim there.
No protesters so far.


----------



## Davey Jones (Nov 22, 2014)

COSBY: 'A guy doesn't have to answer to innuendos'... 

Sold out show last night ,I saw 2 protesters outside and when they didnt move off the property they were arrested.                          

 Even CNN was there but got nothing new.

https://ca.news.yahoo.com/sold-cosby-show-proceeds-amid-sex-assault-claims-012848067.html


----------



## Twixie (Nov 22, 2014)

I see another 17 ladies have crawled out of the woodwork..I wouldn't applaud him just yet!


----------



## Davey Jones (Nov 22, 2014)

I applaud him for listening to his lawyers by keeping his mouth shut.

These women are just old and broke IMO.


----------



## Raven (Nov 23, 2014)

Many powerful and wealthy men seem to feel they can get away with anything and I tend
to believe the women.
Anyone remember Tiger Woods?  His dalliances were consensual but he did apologize to his family
and fans and say he regretted the life style that cost him his marriage and reputation.
Because of his wealth and fame he had a feeling of entitlement  and did not consider his wife and 
small children.


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 23, 2014)

Apparently most of the women made claims at the time of the incident, but were silenced due to WHO they were complaining about OR they were totally ignored, or deemed to have insufficient evidence.

http://www.nbcnews.com/storyline/bi...ssault-claims-against-bill-cosby-back-n250161


----------



## Davey Jones (Nov 24, 2014)

Ill bet Tarzen is guilty too while living with Jane,He goes out everyday flying thru those trees to meet the neighbors.


----------



## Lon (Nov 24, 2014)

The problem with this Cosby thing is that no one will ever really know the truth for sure since there is absolutely no way to prove any of the accusations and too many years have gone by. I choose to remember Cosby as a funny & humorous entertainer that never had to resort to foul language to be funny and entertaining.


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 24, 2014)

Lon said:


> The problem with this Cosby thing is that no one will ever really know the truth for sure since there is absolutely no way to prove any of the accusations and too many years have gone by. I choose to remember Cosby as a funny & humorous entertainer that never had to resort to foul language to be funny and entertaining.



Bet he never used foul language while he was raping all those women either..


----------



## Lon (Nov 24, 2014)

QuickSilver said:


> Bet he never used foul language while he was raping all those women either..


  So you choose to find him guilty on the basis of reports from a number of women? You would be great on a jury trial, for the prosecution.


----------



## rkunsaw (Nov 24, 2014)

Lon said:


> So you choose to find him guilty on the basis of reports from a number of women? You would be great on a jury trial, for the prosecution.



I wouldn't find him guilty on the basis of reports from however many women, but I wouldn't find those women guilty  of lying on his say so either.


----------



## Warrigal (Nov 24, 2014)

A court of law is the only answer. I could not believe the claims made against Rolf Harris either but when cross examined he turned out to be lying about his whereabouts and all sorts of things. The credibility of witnesses testifying against him turned out to be strong. Discrediting the women before trial is a tactic designed to avoid actually having to answer charges in court.

Predators choose vulnerable prey. In the case of young girls, some go on to become strong women later on. This is when the prey turns on the predator, not for money but for closure.

I'm not judging Cosby but these women want their day in court. They should have it.

We had another case in Australia where women came forward complaining about a local sitcom star from the past. His child co-star at the time was one of his targets although I don't think actual rape occurred. Anyway, he was convicted and given a jail sentence in accordance with the penalties current at the time of the offences.



> *HEY Dad! actor Robert Hughes has been jailed for a minimum of six years and a maximum of 10 years and nine months for sexually abusing four young girls over a 20-year period.                                  *
> 
> The actor, dressed in a suit and red tie, showed no emotion and there was no reaction from the gallery as the sentence was handed down.
> 
> ...


----------



## tnthomas (Nov 24, 2014)

I don't think Cosby deserves to be called a rapist, none of the women making the allegations[in public] has approached the police.

If there is a criminal conviction, then it will be fair to call him a rapist.


----------



## Warrigal (Nov 24, 2014)

My intellectually compromised grand daughter was raped. She accepted an invitation to stay overnight with a couple she thought were her friends. In the morning she woke up naked and very disoriented.

My daughter reported the incident to the police and took her to the hospital for medical assessment and treatment. She then had to wait several months to determine whether or not she had contracted an STI. The police agreed that she probably was the victim of a crime but that there was no chance of a conviction. They did go and talked to the couple and confiscated his phone to make sure there were no indecent photos that could be circulated.

Although the police were approached in my GDs case there would be nothing much to see in any record of that visit. 
I don't think we can assume that the women did not talk to the police about Cosby. Taking their statements now, even this far after the events, is still important.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Nov 25, 2014)

Terrible thing about your granddaughter.  The number of women that have come forward in the Cosby case is now up to sixteen!  Their stories are compelling about why  they couldn't get anyone to listen in the past and how haunted they were by the experience, and why they are speaking up now...


----------



## Butterfly (Nov 25, 2014)

There won't be a criminal trial -- the statute of limitations has long since run.


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 25, 2014)




----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 25, 2014)

Apparently the press has been protecting Cosby for decades..  Now issue apology.

http://www.foxnews.com/entertainmen...id7|htmlws-main-bb|dl35|sec1_lnk3&pLid=570596

Some members of the press who covered Bill Cosby over the past 40 years are now issuing mea culpas, saying they failed to follow up on the many accusations leveled at the comedy legend over the years.
Bill Cosby’s official biographer Mark Whitaker says he was wrong in not addressing the numerous allegations of ****** assault leveled against the comedian. Whitaker’s admission comes on the heels of New York Times columnist David Carr taking to task a number of writers – himself included - for turning a blind eye to the claims.
 “We all have our excuses, but in ignoring these claims, we let down the women who were brave enough to speak out publicly against a powerful entertainer,” Carr wrote. “Mr. Whitaker has said he didn’t want to put anything in the book, which he wrote with Mr. Cosby’s cooperation, that wasn’t confirmed — which of course raises the question of why he wouldn’t have done the work to knock down the accusations or make them stand up.


----------



## Warrigal (Nov 25, 2014)

It takes a very long time for allegations of ****** abuse to be taken seriously because there is a reluctance to face the unpleasant truth.

The Australian Defence Force Academy in Canberra is one such example. Only the most sensational cases make the news and the abused get little support.

Eventually, after 2400 complaints someone thinks it might be time for a serious look at the culture and the culprits.



> *Defence abuse: Government to 'seriously' consider call for royal commission into abuse at the Australian Defence Force Academy*
> 
> Date                November 26, 2014
> *David Wroe*
> ...



Note that in the face of this report, the Government is only "considering" setting up an inquiry.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Nov 26, 2014)

It is a universal problem that does not speak well of the male gender...


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 26, 2014)

Ralphy1 said:


> It is a universal problem that does not speak well of the male gender...



I've heard it said that rape is less about sex and more about power.  If true, one has to wonder why a very powerful entertainer needed more..  It would seem to me that there would have been no shortage of willing participants given his money and fame.  Why he had to resort to drugging and raping is a puzzle.


----------



## shedevil7953 (Nov 26, 2014)

I'm going to be the devil's advocate here.  And I'm a woman.  I wasn't born yesterday.  Why in the world were all of these women, young women supposedly at the time, alone with this powerful man who promised them careers?  I'm not saying that is justification for alleged rape, but don't set yourself up for wrongful behavior!  Maybe if they'd had a manager with them, the cozy dinners, etc. might have been on the up and up?  

He may very well be guilty and I agree, we'll probably never know.  But all of these women coming out of the woodwork with very similar stories is suspect to me.  But, it takes two and maybe they shouldn't have been alone with him in the first place?


----------



## Ralphy1 (Nov 27, 2014)

Wow!  And all those young boys that were left alone with priests, and then there are those teachers.  Trust is the operative word, and, as we have all found out, often misplaced...


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 27, 2014)

Should those Alterboys and students have put themselves in that position of being alone with those powerful people?   They were just setting themselves up for wrongful behavior after all..  Now all those people coming forward with similar stories sounds very suspicious to me. It does afterall take two... Maybe they shouldn't have been alone with those priests and teachers in the first place?    /sarcasm.


----------



## shedevil7953 (Nov 27, 2014)

I understand your point(s).  However, young women (I don't mean little girls) should question their naivety.  I'm not supporting Cosby.  I'm just saying maybe these women made poor choices?  I'm not even going down the road of priests or teachers.


----------



## Lon (Nov 27, 2014)

I really didn't want to believe these stories about Cosby, but now in light of more recent information I just don't know. What a pity. It's like finding out that Santa Claus is a Pedophile.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Nov 28, 2014)

I have wondered about Santa and his obsession with children...


----------



## Robert59 (Dec 6, 2014)

News, [h=1]Bill Cosby's Star on the Walk of Fame Vandalized[/h]
https://celebrity.yahoo.com/blogs/c...on-the-walk-of-fame-vandalized-185611596.html


----------



## WhatInThe (Dec 6, 2014)

shedevil7953 said:


> I'm going to be the devil's advocate here.  And I'm a woman.  I wasn't born yesterday.  Why in the world were all of these women, young women supposedly at the time, alone with this powerful man who promised them careers?  I'm not saying that is justification for alleged rape, but don't set yourself up for wrongful behavior!  Maybe if they'd had a manager with them, the cozy dinners, etc. might have been on the up and up?
> 
> He may very well be guilty and I agree, we'll probably never know.  But all of these women coming out of the woodwork with very similar stories is suspect to me.  But, it takes two and maybe they shouldn't have been alone with him in the first place?



My guess most of these rapes and women were from a different time/era where a rape victim could be easily shamed and if something happened "on the job" you didn't, shouldn't or couldn't report your "boss". I do think these women were awed by celebrity, wanted a connection for their career and drugs(Cosby's career started during the hippy 60s). He might have promised party drugs and gave date rape drugs.


----------



## charlotta (Dec 6, 2014)

I believe that 15 yr old girl was truly a victim.  It struck too much "ring of truth".  I do believe some of these may be trying to get on the band wagon, but what a way to go.


----------



## Butterfly (Dec 7, 2014)

I'm just not sure about all this.  Too long has passed to have any way to check the veracity of what anyone is saying, including what Cosby might say if he talked.  I'm always suspicious of the "recovered memory" thing, and the "I just discovered I am traumatized" thing.


----------



## WhatInThe (Dec 7, 2014)

Butterfly said:


> I'm just not sure about all this.  Too long has passed to have any way to check the veracity of what anyone is saying, including what Cosby might say if he talked.  I'm always suspicious of the "recovered memory" thing, and the "I just discovered I am traumatized" thing.



I don't think they are recovered memories as much as they are finally dealt with/thought about. Many people move on right away-literally move on to something else which distracts and does not allow them time to think. Although I think one of his victims went out to dinner with Cosby after. Between being a different era and mindset I'm going to have to give some of these women the benefit of the doubt.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Dec 8, 2014)

21 victims and counting...


----------



## charlotta (Dec 8, 2014)

I am in wonderment of how a person could get me to  take a pill with a drink.  I know I am old as mud, but do we not teach our children to 
not be in control of themselves ???  I guess this was maybe innate with me bc my Dad was a officer of the law.


----------



## Cookie (Dec 8, 2014)

check this out in vanity fair magazine a day or so ago

A disturbing bill cosby advent calender

http://advent.otlstudio.com/


----------



## shedevil7953 (Dec 8, 2014)

I see too many similarities in many of those women on the advent calendar.  I don't believe Janice Dickinson for a minute.  She's too much of a drama queen.  I'm not saying he didn't do this but how many naive women were there?  They remind me of the stupid woman in the horror movie who just stands there and screams while the monster is heading toward her............doesn't think to run!

Oh, Gee, Mr. Cosby, I'd love to come to your hotel room all alone so you can mentor me in my career!  Really?


----------



## Cookie (Dec 8, 2014)

Could be in those days women hadn't been exposed to lots of media coverage of sex offenders like they are today, so they wouldn't have had a clue that they could actually be drugged and raped by mr. nice guy who they trusted - thought they would just get a little high on a drink maybe, and get some help with their careers. Nowadays it's everywhere, in tv shows, movies on the news - so women are much more vigilant. Back then young women really were naive, who would think that someone they knew at a party would do that, I sure wouldn't have.


----------



## 911 (Dec 8, 2014)

I remember the time I went with two detectives to arrest a guy for killing his wife. The neighbor's were interviewed by the media on TV and the one lady was saying, I can't believe he did this. He was always so kind, so nice. He even cleaned my sidewalks when the husband was in bed sick. He was always willing to help someone. 

I was thinking to myself, maybe he liked everyone, but his wife.


----------



## Butterfly (Dec 8, 2014)

I was a young woman in the 60s, and I sure enough knew not to go to some man's hotel room alone.  So did my friends.  So the idea that all these women were so naive strikes me as WAAY off.  The 60s were a long time ago, but the idea that young women at that time were just poor innocent babes in the woods is just wrong.  Men trying to lure women off by themselves for
nefarious reasons is as old as time, and so is the idea of trying to sleep your way to the top (Cleopatra is a case in point).  Not saying some of the accusers couldn't have been raped, but I wonder about stories this old that claim that the woman was pure as the driven snow and lured off against her will )to the Playboy Club!??) just grates.  I did my share of frinking during my misspent youth, but nobody ever forced me to do so, but then I wasn't looking for someone to "mentor me in my career" either . . . . 

To whomever above mentioned getting her to take a pill with her drink -- of course no one would do that.  The way it works is that while you are sitting drinking, your attention is distracted or you get up to dance or go the the ladies', and someone slips a powder or quick dissolving pill into your drink, which doesn't change the taste of the drink, or switches your drink out with a doctored one.  When you return, you drink the drink and the drug.


----------



## Cookie (Dec 9, 2014)

non-consensual sex is considered rape in a civilized society, naive victim or not.  blame the victim was once the usual defense for rape, and in old days it was even legal for a man to rape his wife. Women were raped wherever they were, in the garden, road, war zone - didn't necessarily have to be in a room alone with the guy. cosby had the rep of being nice, but let us not be naive ourselves.


----------



## Debby (Dec 10, 2014)

Butterfly said:


> I was a young woman in the 60s, ........................Not saying some of the accusers couldn't have been raped, but I wonder about stories this old that claim that the woman was pure as the driven snow and lured off against her will..........









A woman can have be a virgin, or she can be married or she can have multiple partners.  Her business and not for any of us to judge.  But the minute she doesn't want to have sex with someone and that guy coerces, tricks or beats her into submission, then it's rape.  Her 'purity' has nothing to do with anything.  So if these women didn't want to have sex with Cosby,  it is all on him.  And keep in mind, I haven't heard any of these women trying to suggest that they were all 'pure'.  What they have said is that they didn't want to have sex with him and he coerced and tricked them.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Dec 12, 2014)

I believe that it is now 24 and counting...


----------



## charlotta (Dec 12, 2014)

Why did OJ kill his ex wife.  I'm sure it is about control in both cases.


----------



## Fern (Dec 13, 2014)

what were they doing going to his room in the first place.


> I was a young woman in the 60s, and I sure enough knew not to go to some  man's hotel room alone.  So did my friends.  So the idea that all these  women were so naive strikes me as WAAY off.  The 60s were a long time  ago, but the idea that young women at that time were just poor innocent  babes in the woods is just wrong.


Spot on Butterfly.

Debby,





> A woman can have be a virgin, or she can be married or she can have  multiple partners.  Her business and not for any of us to judge.


It's a dirty duck that dabbles in a dirty pond.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 13, 2014)

I don't care too much about these rape allegations, let's see some proof from these women.  It's possible that some of them are just after attention or money.  I have nothing against Bill Cosby, if he made some mistakes in the past, he's likely paid for them.  A fifteen year old who is drinking and hanging out in a playboy club isn't someone who I would accept their word as bible either.  And of course, they were all drugged involuntarily, good way for them not to recollect specifics or provide any proof of the allegations.  I admit I haven't been interested enough to even follow this story.


----------



## Butterfly (Dec 13, 2014)

There is likely no proof either way, after all these years.  And as ti the similarity of the stories making them somehow credible -- as much as these stories have been bandied about, probably anyone could sit down and concoct a "similar" story.  Impossible to prove or disprove after the passing of so much time.


----------



## Georgia Lady (Dec 14, 2014)

HE needs to come clean and apologize to the women, then disappear.  His wife had to know about him.&#55357;&#56850;


----------



## rkunsaw (Dec 14, 2014)

The bad thing about accusations like this is that whether guilty or innocent, his legacy has  been tainted. The media should stay out of it until a court verdict has been reached.


----------



## Georgia Lady (Dec 14, 2014)

Some of the women admitted to taking the drugs from him.  They should have known better.


----------



## QuickSilver (Dec 14, 2014)

Cosby needs to take his money... and hang his head and disappear from public view.   He's a disgrace.


----------



## QuickSilver (Dec 14, 2014)

Georgia Lady said:


> Some of the women admitted to taking the drugs from him.  They should have known better.



I'm sorry...  I wasn't aware that drinking or taking drugs with someone meant you consented to sex.  Is this written somewhere?


----------



## Georgia Lady (Dec 14, 2014)

I read an article yesterday that made me sick.. Bill Cosby I'd asking the Black Media to go easy on him. Now he is 
pulling the race card, asking his "Bro" to help him out..


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 14, 2014)

Georgia Lady said:


> I read an article yesterday that made me sick.. Bill Cosby I'd asking the Black Media to go easy on him. Now he is
> pulling the race card, asking his "Bro" to help him out..



I don't know where you're getting your articles Georgia Lady, but they seem to be very one-sided and biased, in the least.  He asked that the black media "remain neutral", "be impartial" and uphold the standards of excellence in journalism...NOT to go easy on him.

  He only said that due to the media vilification from other news outlets who are doing just the opposite of remaining neutral.  I don't know if your article or who is saying he's asking his 'bro' to help him out and pulling the race card, but that is a very racist statement, and not welcomed on this forum....especially if it is exaggerated and untrue!



> Bill Cosby broke his silence Friday, albeit briefly, to lecture the media on remaining “neutral” and to say that his wife is standing by him.
> 
> Instead, Cosby, 77, said that the African-American media — for which this reporter often writes — should be impartial.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ina (Dec 14, 2014)

Sea, I'm with you on this, it's all about the almighty dollar.  $$$$$$$. :wave:


----------



## Georgia Lady (Dec 14, 2014)

Seabreeze:  I am sorry if you think my remarks were racist.  I did not mean for them.  Bill Cosby should have directed his statement to all the media (black and white).  He is the one that singled out the Black Media.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 14, 2014)

Maybe he felt that the white media had already labeled him guilty and vilified him, so they would not hear what he had to say anyway, it was too late.  I don't know, but he was only asking for the media to be neutral and impartial, not asking them to go easy on him or help them out because they are his Bros, as the article seems to have indicated.


----------



## AZ Jim (Dec 14, 2014)

Discounting race altogether, and speaking only of the women who make these charges, I feel the old hack "where there's smoke there's fire" seems to fit.  No way have these women all just come forward without there being some truth in all the stories.  I am disappointed because I always like Bill Cosby but now I have a different opinion of him.  I know the charges haven't been proven yet, and may never be, but I smell smoke.


----------



## Butterfly (Dec 15, 2014)

rkunsaw said:


> The bad thing about accusations like this is that whether guilty or innocent, his legacy has  been tainted. The media should stay out of it until a court verdict has been reached.



Well, in this case, a court verdict, at least a criminal court verdict, will probably never be reached, as the matters will never go to trial.  The allegations are so old as to be past the statutes of limitation.  As to civil suits, the situation is probably the same, especially since I'd bet there is no court admissible proof that the thing ever took place after all this time has passed.

You're absolutely right about accusations like this ruining someone, whether true or not.  Even if you were innocent, how in the world do you defend against something that is alleged to have happened so long ago??  Witnesses would be dead or scattered, memories faded, records and documents lost or destroyed.   AND I don't know how you'd present a valid case if you were the complainant, either -- it would be one person's word against another's, and the fact that there are other women claiming the same thing isn't evidence.  That's one of the reasons we have statutes of limitation.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 16, 2014)

Charges denied, statute of limitations...http://www.bbc.com/news/world-us-canada-30509742



> *Charges will not be filed against comedian Bill Cosby over allegations that he sexually assaulted a teenage girl in 1974, US prosecutors say.
> *They cited the statute of limitations which restricts the length of time in which legal action can be taken after an alleged crime has been committed.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Dec 17, 2014)

Now Kathy Lee Gifford speaks out against Cosby's inappropriate attempt to kiss her!  Keep trying to defend him but the numbers just keep keep mounting...


----------



## oldman (Dec 17, 2014)

I heard of Bill's "rumored" escapades years ago and they were never fully investigated, but just swept under the rug. Bill has always come across to me as being a funny, honorable and decent person. But, any one can have a problem that is let go unchecked. I felt bad for Bill when his son was killed. No parent should have to go through that. But if Bill has a problem, he would be doing himself and his legacy a favor in stepping up and admitting to it, although, admitting to it would bring along numerous lawsuits resulting in a heavy financial loss for Bill, if he paid up. Right now, he's really in a lose-lose situation.


----------



## QuickSilver (Dec 17, 2014)

He just needs to go away now.


----------



## Georgia Lady (Dec 17, 2014)

One Psychiatrist said he had a problem where some men only like to have sex with someone unconscious.  I forgot the term he used.


----------

